# I don't get how this search works.



## Rings Я Us (Oct 7, 2017)

I hit some key words and put in how far back I want to go.. it pretty much comes up empty for everything.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 7, 2017)

Searching for threads with discussions on what type of wood people use for turkey.. I'm coming up empty.. it used to give hundreds of threads choices to look at with those words in it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 8, 2017)

The search function hasn't been installed yet.

Al


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 8, 2017)

smokinal said:


> The search function hasn't been installed yet.
> 
> Al



That may be a good reason hey? lol ok, thanks!


----------



## hellasteph (Oct 8, 2017)

Hi there, we just resolved this. May I ask that you try again?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 8, 2017)

hellasteph said:


> Hi there, we just resolved this. May I ask that you try again?



Cool.. Will check out some searches later.. thanks!


----------



## mosparky (Oct 8, 2017)

I did a few searches and it seems good now, even pulls up pre-migration post. Maybe not all of them but I saw some from April or so.
Starting to like the new search. Previously I had issues with the search window closing mid word and triggering on signature lines ect. You know what happened when you searched "step-by-step"....you got every post Bearcarver ever made and thats alot. Just an example.
 Both issues seem resolved now.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 8, 2017)

mosparky said:


> I did a few searches and it seems good now, even pulls up pre-migration post. Maybe not all of them but I saw some from April or so.
> Starting to like the new search. Previously I had issues with the search window closing mid word and triggering on signature lines ect. Both issues seem resolved now.



That's a relief.. good to hear.


----------



## hellasteph (Oct 10, 2017)

That's great to hear. Search on the old platform wasn't as comprehensive as it is on this platform. I'm glad the search is producing the results you were looking for. Cheers!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 10, 2017)

Great news!
I use the search all the time!

Al


----------

